# How to ask if it will be a paid gig/how much they can offer



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been approached to do some post audio work and at the time of writing I haven't said yes or no just yet because I am unsure of whether it will be paid or not. I don't want to appear tactless and it's really hard to find a nice way ask.



Any suggestions?


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 27, 2015)

"What is your budget for this?"


----------



## musophrenic (Apr 27, 2015)

The most tactful way to ask would probably be, "so what's your budget?"

This way, it's more asking them what THEY'RE putting in to the production, rather than saying "so what's my cut", you know? They'll most likely come back with an answer that gives you an idea about who else on the production team is doing what. They might end up saying that everyone on the production is volunteering, there is no budget, etc, which indicates that they're not expecting to pay you. Otherwise, you can use that as a gateway to be more specific and start asking "so what's your budget for sound?"


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 28, 2015)

That is why I think a fixed price list has its merits. First, you have to make up your mind for yourself about what you think is a fair price for what. Which in itself is already a good excercise on multiple levels. Then, you need no meandering and guesswork from project to project and from client to client, depending on the wind and such. It is good to rethink that list once a year or so, but other than that: peace of mind.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 28, 2015)

ryanstrong @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> "What is your budget for this?"


This ^

It's a very inoffensive way of asking 'will I (or anyone else) be paid?'


----------



## Daryl (Apr 28, 2015)

As an addendum to this, when other composers ask me to help out by writing some cues for their film, I make sure to give them my CAE (PRO) number, because at that point then have the option to tell me that they were going to take credit for my work, and for me to decline their "generous" offer. :wink: 

D


----------



## cmillar (Apr 28, 2015)

I believe that if they say there's no budget, or if it's insultingly low, then they're part of "the problem".

We shouldn't encourage "the problem".

What's "the problem"? People that want to make money off the hard work and labour of others without treating them fairly or with no moral conscience or sense of how they're promoting and cheapening the work of fellow human beings.

If they treat you like a miner (expendable, inhuman, just as a cheap or free machine to do the dirty work) then please reject the offer.... for the good of us all.

Something else will come along. It's karma. Hopefully, any cheap exploiting bastards will 'get their day'. It does happen. People that abuse others usually don't live a happy life forever.

You'll sleep better at night, as will we all.

I'll get off my 'high horse'... sorry for the moralizing!


----------



## pkm (Apr 28, 2015)

While I agree it's not great to try to exploit an artist for no pay, there is more value in the world than money. It's rare when a project with no money has a lot of _value_, but it certainly happens.


----------



## lux (Apr 29, 2015)

you could say "do you have already established a budget for this?" which also means that you can contribute to such process (establishing a budget).


----------



## The Darris (Apr 29, 2015)

Asking about the budget is the best way to go about this. I've been told by a few credible sources that composers should ask for 5-10% of the overall budget. If the budget is really low then you might want to negotiate a by minute fee so you at least get a payment worth the hours spent. As far as what to charge per minute, that will be up to you but don't undersell yourself as composing isn't something that you just pick up with a 4 year degree. Good luck.

Best,

Chris


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice gentlemen!

I went with the "so what is your budget for the project"



Haven't heard from them since. Haha. 

_-)


----------



## Markus S (Apr 30, 2015)

Personally, if I want to know about the music budget of a project I will ask : "What is your music budget?"

Can't see anything tactless here.


----------

